
Ask HN: What book/s do you recommend for learning computer architecture? - three_legs
I want to revisit learning computer architecture from the ground up and I am wondering what book or books you recommend.
======
imakwana
Highly recommend these references:

1) Computer Organization and Design: The Hardware/Software Interface by David
Patterson and John Hennessy

2) Computation Structures course and associated course material from MIT OCW,
checkout links [1], [2] and [3]

[1] [https://computationstructures.org/](https://computationstructures.org/)

[2] OCW MIT 6.004 : [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-004-computation-structures-spring-2017/)

[3] EdX MIT 6.004 - 3 part course on computation structures:
[https://www.edx.org/course/computation-structures-
part-1-dig...](https://www.edx.org/course/computation-structures-
part-1-digital-mitx-6-004-1x-0)

------
rakeshspost
Computer Architecture: A Quantitative Approach Book by David A Patterson and
John L. Hennessy

